# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  zespół paranoidalny jak pomóc choremu?

## Nie zarejestrowany

U mojego brata stwierdzono zespół paranoidalny. Bardzo mu współczuję i chcę pomóc. Niestety On ma bardzo trudny charakter, o braniu leków nie ma mowy.
Proszę, napiszcie jak powinienem Go traktować, jak z Nim rozmawiać? On nie wie, że ja wiem, że jest chory.
Ma urojenia ingerencji w jego myśli, niejasno określonej wielkiej misji, itp.
Zdaję sobie sprawę, jak on musi cierpieć, rodzina oczywiście martwi się, jest z Nim kiepski kontakt, ale jest również osobą bardzo inteligentną, w ogólnym odbiorze rzeczywistości jest w pełni świadomy. Czy jakakolwiek argumentacja osoby zaufanej może Go przekonać do brania leków, a może wyleczyć, czy nauczyć zdawać sobie sprawę ze swoich zaburzeń i nabrać do nich jakiegoś świadomego stosunku?
Czy jest sposób, żeby On się otworzył i opowiedział mi o "rzeczach, o których tylko On wie" i abym mógł z Nim o tym porozmawiać?
Czy coś oprócz dosypywania leków może być możliwe?
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## zacheusz112

Co to znaczy dosypywanie leków?
Zespół paranoidalny należy leczyć pod kontrolą specjalisty(psychiatry),gdyż proces chorobowy może się pogłębiać.Bezsprzecznie należy pomóc wszystkimi możliwymi sposobami,by brat zaczął brać leki i podjął leczenie.Jak najbardziej, rozmowa w tej kwestii z najbardziej zaufaną bratu osobą,i należyta argumentacja może przynieść oczywiste efekty.Chorzy na te zaburzenia potrzebują wiele wyrozumienia i zaangażowania rodziny oraz przyjaciół,w walce z tą chorobą.Ale leczenie powinno być regularne jak i zażywanie właściwych leków.
Wciąż nie bardzo rozumiem co to znaczy te dosypywanie leków.Jeśli można wiedzieć oczywiście,to ile lat brat sobie liczy?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Rozumiem, że w takim razie najlepiej próbować rozmawiać z Nim otwarcie, ciekawy jestem czy zdarzają się przypadki, kiedy taka osoba może zrozumieć, że to urojenia, że to niemożliwe, itd.
A dosypywanie leków, no cóż, dla mnie również brzmi to strasznie, po prostu przeglądając fora przeczytałem, że niektórzy tak robią. Próbuję znaleźć jakąś alternatywę właśnie dlatego, żeby nie robić takich rzeczy, jak dosypywanie leków, czy dzwonienie, żeby "zabrali Go do szpitala".
Wiem, że takie sytuacje zdarzają się.
Brat ma 31 lat.
Z góry dziękuję za odp.

----------


## zacheusz112

Taki zespół paranoidalny może wystąpić u człowieka raz w życiu,w schizofrenii lub po zażywaniu narkotyków(amfetamina),i mieć przebieg z nawrotami.Dlatego zaleca się brać profilaktycznie leki w dawkach podtrzymujących,przez dłuższy lub cały okres życiowy chorego.W nawrotach mogą wystąpić objawy związane z omamami,urojeniami i zaburzeniami myślenia.Jednak w okresach remisji choroby(czyli uspokojenia)chory może myśleć i reagować prawidłowo.Można to osiągać dzięki regularnemu leczeniu.Wówczas chory może sobie zdawać sprawę ze swojego położenia,jednak nawroty powodują,że wszystkie te złe objawy mogą powrócić ze zdwojoną siłą.Dlatego konieczne jest zażywanie regularnie leków i kontrolne wizyty u psychiatry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym wam nogi z dupy powyrywał!!!!!!! jak byście mi dosypywali albo bym widział że komuś tak robicie.A lekarza bym wsadził do wiezienia za takie praktyki.Albo bym was wszystkich wszadził na oddział zamknięty do póki by się wam nie polepszyło !!!!

----------

